# Leather accessories for men



## Anna73 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi everybody

I am from Denmark.
I am interested in partners from Australia.
I am thinking about accessories for men made from exotic leather: ostrich, kangaroo , crocodile leather......
To sell in Denmark and Scandinavia for the beginning. 

Do you have here somebody who want to speak about that?

Have a nice day!
Anna


----------



## mozib321 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Business*

Hi,
we are planning to start up new business for clothing and leather product with chain shop. hope can make good business relation with you

mozib
mobile 0415859392
victoria, australia
mozib321


----------



## alanic (Dec 11, 2014)

Get creative, if you wish to be and these custom jackets wholesale suppliers will bring you excellent products and amazing discounts when you place bulk orders at Alanic.


----------

